# MOSFET que calienta demasiado en un Puente H



## JCAK (Mar 31, 2006)

HOLA a toda la comunidad.

Se trata de un motor brushless de los que usan los discos rigidos, son trifasico de 12V/2Amp. y con una resistencia de 3 ohms por bobinado.

He deciddo construir su respectivo controlador a partir de componentes básicos, teniendo en cuena que luego de mucho preguntar, la mayoria de los IC modernos que integran toda la solución en un chip, no se consigue o son muy caros para justificarlos. Cuento esto, porque seguramente apareceran comentarios de otros participantes y si no se trata de algo económico debo descartarlo.

A tal efecto y a modo de hobby, he construido un puente utilizando 6 transistores IRLZ24N (55V/18A) que puedo activar con un señal lógica, si bien para asegurarme que el gate abra bien, agregué como driver un SN7407, más unas resistencias de pull-up conectadas a los 12V, con lo cual me aseguro que la tención del gate responda bien.

El circuito esta controlado por un PIC 16F84A y el motor arranca lo más bien, pero mi problema radica en la etapa de potencia, o sea, el puente.

Si conecto el puente 5 V para probar, el motor gira y los transistores no calientan, pero si conecto el puente a 12V, en menos de un minuto los transistores se recalientan terriblemente, al punto que ya quemé 3 en una primer prueba.

Yo no estoy usando ningún tipo de diodo adicional entre el D y S de los transistores. Tengo entendido que se usan estos diodos adicionales cuando los que ya trae el MOSFET no llegan a cubrir la demanda. Basicamente creo que esto se debe al problema de fuerza contra electro motriz que producen los motores en este tipo de circuito.

No se como calcular los diodos schottky que van y necesitaría si alguien me puede tender una mano.

Desde ya mucas gracias


.


----------



## Transfer (Dic 13, 2006)

que tipo de disipadores estas usando para los mosfet ?, una solucion economic seri ke coloques todos los mosfet atornillados a un disipador de pentium 233 con su respectivo cooler, espero ke te sirva mi ayuda


----------



## francisco garcia (Dic 14, 2006)

Yo he hecho pruebas y te digo que si necesitas los diodos externos basicamente "prueba" con diodos rectificadores 1n4001


----------

